# Corner vivarium for beardie



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

I was just wondering if a corner vivarium would be ok for a bearded dragon, heating wise.

I am thinking of building one which is in a corner of 4.5ft and 4.5ft, which would make the front of the vivarium about 6-6.5ft if my measurements arent failing me. Thought the extra floor space going back the way would be of benefit but not sure about heating that kind of enclosure.

Any ideas/links anyone may have?

I have searched the forum and found a great thread on a corner build, but it was a very tall enclosure which made me think it was for an arboreal rep and had no details on heating/lighting placement.


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

A corner viv of that size should be good. Bigger floor space than the recommended 4x2. I have a semi corner viv. Its 5 feet at the back 4 feet at 1 end and 2 feet at the other. Fake rock and shelves my bearsie loves it.


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for confirming, my brain couldn't work out if it was better or worse than a 4x2 floor space since its 'missing' a side haha.

Where would be the best place for a basking area in a corner viv?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

At those dimensions it would be ideal, plenty of floor space. I would recommend still having a hot end to some degree. I would mount the basking lamp mid way through one side towards the front, that way the opposite side towards the rear would be the cool end, shouldn't have any issues supplying the correct gradient.


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

I have mine in the back corner. So there is a hot corner and 2 cool ends really. Mine uses every bit on the space.


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

I've had a few more ideas on this, well, mainly a complete revamp as I have a slight mobility issue which would make cleaning that depth of viv quite difficult, but also in order to expand my collection of reptiles whilst using the space effectively to add my tv and whatnot into it (ive looked at a few threads and even seen yourself tom comment with regards to it being ok to have your tv on top of a viv).

Basically, its a design to have 3 vivariums instead of 1, but they'll all still be bigger than the 'recommended' size.

Ill try map it out, its in a corner where there is a window on each wall, the windows are 6ft each from the corner.

w = window
c/f = cupboard/fridge

cupboard will be 4ft tall, bottom half will have fridge in it for worms and whatnot, top will have necessary equipment, supplements, feeders, etc.

w
--------------------------------
c/f | 6x2x3 viv with tv on top |
/---------------------------
----trying and failing to show this is the cupboard door, diagonally across lol
|
| 
| 4.5x2x2 x2 vivs stacked
|
w |
___|

I hope that makes it relatively clear.

Firstly, is this a good setup?

Secondly, would it be best, temp control-wise, to have the hot side on the ends (furthest from the cupboard) of these vivs or on the inside? I thought ends might be best case with the windows being there but may be wrong.

Thirdly, im quite a few months off having the space to have this setup built so theres plenty time to finalize plans.

Oh, the other 4.5 viv is going to house another beardie. The 6ft viv im not sure, toying with the idea of an ackie monitor or bts. I dont have enough space for all the reptiles on my wishlist but at the same time I want them to live comfortably, and in their own viv as most prefer.

EDIT : wow, dunno what happened to my drawing (using that term loosely haha) but the |'s going down the way for the 4.5 viv are supposed to be in the same place as the | after the c/f above. im probably making this more confusing so ill stop now.


----------

